

Oracle Seeks to Muzzle Jonathan Schwartz in Patent Phase - vgnet
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120504211320737

======
nitrogen

      cenuij 9 minutes ago | link [dead]
    
      This is a signature move from Boies, although Jacobs name
      appears first. All throughout the SCO Vs. Novell litigation
      Boies tried to end run the judge's viewpoints by
      introducing late, obscure and illegal motions.
    
      It's interesting to note that the litigator who won the
      case for Novell (Jacobs), while working for Oracle seems to
      be running a typical Boies play, the type of which probably
      factored strongly in the outcome of the SCO Vs. Novell
      case. If I had the clout that Ellison has, no way in hell
      I'd want Boies on my team given how he fucked up the SCO
      litigation so badly.
    

OT note to cenuij: some of your prior posts have gotten your account auto-
killed. Presumably the inflammatory tone of some of your posts led to them
being flagged and downvoted to the point where your account was disabled.

I only mention this because this particular comment seems okay, so you might
want to see about getting your account fixed and commenting more like this
(and less like the older comments) in the future.

